
Facebook officially loses $123B in value - parvenu74
https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/26/facebook-officially-loses-123-billion-in-value/
======
Eridrus
So I looked for the FB stock price and found this gem of an article:
[https://www.zacks.com/stock/news/312831/should-you-buy-
faceb...](https://www.zacks.com/stock/news/312831/should-you-buy-facebook-fb-
stock-ahead-of-q2-earnings)

> Based on Facebook’s continued importance to advertisers, its growing user
> figures across its many platforms, its solid valuation picture, and strong
> earnings trends, Facebook looks like it might be a stock worth buying before
> it reports its Q2 financial results after market close on Wednesday, July
> 25.

~~~
techscruggs
Stock analysts should have to share what percentage of their portfolio is in
any company they write about.

------
394549
> There are barely more people checking Facebook every day compared to
> previous quarter. Even worse, Facebook’s user base shrank in Europe.
> Facebook is still growing, but it’s clear that GDPR combined with a
> saturated market aren’t helping the company.

Facebook is running some _desperate_ ads to try to compensate for this.
Literally: "Join Facebook, it's FREE! 2 billion people already have!"

~~~
lbotos
The NYC subway ones are straight dystopian:

[https://media.wired.com/photos/5ae2367a7e275409d957991e/mast...](https://media.wired.com/photos/5ae2367a7e275409d957991e/master/w_2264,c_limit/FacebookAds.jpg)

~~~
insickness
War is peace. Freedom is slavery. Ignorance is strength.

------
alanlovestea
There is a less well known news coming out recently. Due to a legal case in
Washington state, Facebook agrees to not to prevent customers to receive AD
based on ethnicity, religion or sexual orientation.

This is mostly making targeting ad illegal and hurt the fundamental revenue
model of FB.

[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-07-24/facebook-...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-07-24/facebook-
agrees-to-change-ad-platform-to-prevent-discrimination)

------
Alex3917
It doesn't really make any sense that FB stock should be dropping that much
based on slower user growth and revenue.

The main risks to social networks have to do with network topology. If the
network starts getting hollowed out then the mathematics show that social
networks can implode even faster than they can grow. But user growth isn't a
good predictor of that, growth can be flat and then just start accelerating
again; this already happened with FB before around ten years ago.

~~~
Brockenstein
>It doesn't really make any sense that FB stock should be dropping that much
based on slower user growth and revenue.

Yes, investors and stock holders are typically the most rational people who
never panic.

It also doesn't make sense to hold on to stock if you think this is the
beginning of a long, slow decline.

------
Finnucane
I guess this means there'll have to be some belt-tightening in the Zuckerberg
household.

~~~
alexkavon
Halt the construction of that wall!

------
Mc_Big_G
$506.2B to go.

